# GTC LIGHT KIT IS COMING



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Massive thanks to Jonathan W for helping us out today. Fantastic news all works as suspected

2-3 weeks time we will have production model GTC Light kits available, aiming for a very reasonable £160 + vat

With the poor yen at moment, ems costs & paraell importers taking the piss this needed to be done and now these are UK made, British product ! MADE IN ENGLAND.

Nissan you fcked up you should have made 4 brake lights from the factory my friends haha, its even on the GT1 race car lol


Very happy today, would take me all day to write whats going on and what we are learning and how fast the GT-R scene is progressing. I am multi tasking like never before :flame:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Great stuff ben. Wil it be a similar fitment to the zele kit?


----------



## Kamae (Jun 15, 2009)

yes! when can we have some full details of this?


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Excellent Ben. 

Really happy that Nobles are working with you too


----------



## Amos (Nov 14, 2005)

Sounds GREAT, I'll hold off on my Zele kit then.....


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> Very happy today, would take me all day to write whats going on and what we are learning and how fast the GT-R scene is progressing. I am multi tasking like never before :flame:


Good to see that you are doing well.

We have all the time in the world mate to listen to what things you have got planned in the pipe line!! any hints??


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

Ben. 

Give us time to save up! You keep on bringing out too much good stuff!


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

misters3 said:


> Excellent Ben.
> 
> Really happy that Nobles are working with you too



Yup Nobles very good guys. Have been running though with them fitting guides etc.. will soon be doing full on 550+ power packs

They have a Titan with them now for a special project, so if anyone in the area ask Sandy nicely and he might let you look at it before it gets fitted

Yup light kit will be similar / do same thing as the other few versions from Japan. exact same not rocket science :smokin:

Just need a few weeks to construct first batch.


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

Sweet deal Ben, I knew holding off buying all this sort of stuff was the right idea.


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Shit my HPC ordered a ZELE kit already via you Ben. Ah well.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Glad I waited as well!!

I can see a long Chrissy list coming...with early September delivery!!

D


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

ANDYR35 said:


> Sweet deal Ben, I knew holding off buying all this sort of stuff was the right idea.



we're only just warming up

The most expensive side of development so far is probably the carbon stuff. I have gone absolutly nuts. My latest idea is carbon brake cooling guide and carbon rear trunk with lip and pre-set holes for our new wing.

Titan stuff also expensive owes over 100k so far (not including demo car).


----------



## yak293 (Jul 6, 2009)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> Massive thanks to Jonathan W for helping us out today. Fantastic news all works as suspected
> 
> 2-3 weeks time we will have production model GTC Light kits available, aiming for a very reasonable £160 + vat
> 
> ...


Ben,

no problem, was a good excuse to get out of the office for a blast.:chuckle:

The four lights do ,now i've seen then, look much cooler than two.

good luck with all your mods

cheers

jonathan


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

Put me down for one Ben, as long as it has instructions im rubbish at all types of install, i get impatient and break things.
also i need to speak to you about information on the AP, hope you can talk in layman's terms


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

Is the light kit 4 + 4? Having seen a US car lit up like that (in Oxfordshire) its the one I'd really want....


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

light kit available on j-spec


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

WoREoD said:


> Is the light kit 4 + 4? Having seen a US car lit up like that (in Oxfordshire) its the one I'd really want....


Yes that is what I'd like to know, i.e. do all four lights do the same thing, i.e. all four on as lights and all four on as brake?

I think my R32 did that, although I can see a safety aspect with just the inner two lighting up brighter for braking (but always on for lighting).

Oh and whilst you're busy running a one-man UK GT-R tuning shop Ben, can I request you look into making up an LED daylight running light kit that looks like the Nissan option but for a far more realistic price than the ludicrous Nissan ones?


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Any news on this Ben?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

thanks for bump Mister.

very close now, making aload of stock right now in UK

loads big announcments coming within next 1-2 weeks  these light kits, our carbon range, accessport developments, new titan releases + more


----------



## MickB (Mar 13, 2008)

Ben

You didn't seem to tell us if its 4+4 or just 4+2 like the Zele kit


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

I would say its the same as the Zele,if anyone has a four light kit they sure would mention it .


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Yeah I'm hoping 4+2 but a lot cheaper than Zele, then I'm in! 

Are our rear lights LED? I seem to remember them strobing nicely on TG which would mean they are, but I might just have been imagining it...


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Oooh I see whe are mingling with the new R35 owners now 

By reading the topic title I already thought "This has to be in the R35 section??"

But then I went back to root and saw the chit chats are now merged! 

How cozy!


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

yup does exact same as zele kit 

UK made units being made right now !


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)




----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Put me down for one Ben!

It's identical in fitment to the Zele one, right? Plug and play not slice and splice? :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

No worries Dave. Indeed plug & play

We'll also have carbon canards for you


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

j-sepc fitment ?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Jm-Imports said:


> j-sepc fitment ?


yes mate

p.s i'll send you a message on that santa pod date


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

How much are these?

D


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

only £160 + vat


----------



## Endless_GTR (Aug 1, 2005)

How can i cancel the 4 lights? keep it JDM/Euro style?


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

Ben,
put me down for 1 too please


----------



## RightKerfuffle (Sep 19, 2009)

*Available ?*

Are these generally available now ? And I guessing about the same as the zele kit ?


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

The Zele is about £70 more due to the poor exchange rate.

D


----------



## RightKerfuffle (Sep 19, 2009)

*Confused ???*

Ok the GTC kit is appx £184, the Zele is £240 .. however there is another option from MCR - MCR 4 Tail Light Harness as sold by tunerlab.jp (auth trader on here)

I've checked with the guys - the only obvious difference is that the MCR version is a cable, the others have a switch ... anything else different anybody ?? (I soo want the 4 light look !)


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Zele kit comes with a step by step colour photo guide available on this forum posted by a really cool guy..........


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Doesn't the cheaper MCR kit require splicing wires? Sounds harder to do and harder to change back to stock if required.

Ben's is supposed to be as easy as the Zele kit, so following Charlie Charles' instructions, should be a cinch!
I've got my order in for one of his first units.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

RightKerfuffle said:


> Ok the GTC kit is appx £184, the Zele is £240 .. however there is another option from MCR - MCR 4 Tail Light Harness as sold by tunerlab.jp (auth trader on here)
> 
> I've checked with the guys - the only obvious difference is that the MCR version is a cable, the others have a switch ... anything else different anybody ?? (I soo want the 4 light look !)



They ALL do the same thing. one is made in UK sold by a UK based vat reg trader who owns a UK GTR and is cheapest option. The other two are jap made, sold by jap based box movers and outside UK law should you need to return. Neither are even reconised as offical zele / mcr dealer, and they don't even come with English instructions.

Bear with us will be available v shortly, just case of making units now. loom and plug connectors took some time to manufacturer.


----------



## RightKerfuffle (Sep 19, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> Doesn't the cheaper MCR kit require splicing wires? Sounds harder to do and harder to change back to stock if required.
> 
> Ben's is supposed to be as easy as the Zele kit, so following Charlie Charles' instructions, should be a cinch!
> I've got my order in for one of his first units.


Hi David 

Looking at the detail : http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/125861-mcr-4-tail-light-harness-kit-111-a.html

It's a plug to plug, no cutting, and £111 !

But hey Ben's looks good .. let 'ave em


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

RightKerfuffle said:


> Hi David
> 
> Looking at the detail : http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/125861-mcr-4-tail-light-harness-kit-111-a.html
> 
> ...



I know we drive £55-60k cars, and these things have to be developed and sold to a smallish market, but seriously, £111 for some plastic connectors and wires?! 

Not quite up there with the LED DRL's or the CF Car Mats, but on the list of 'GTR Tax' products for me. :bawling: The fact that you reckon £111 is a good price shows that we're pretty accepting of getting bent over!


----------



## RightKerfuffle (Sep 19, 2009)

Lol :chuckle:

I know where you are coming from !


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

misters3 said:


> I know we drive £55-60k cars, and these things have to be developed and sold to a smallish market, but seriously, £111 for some plastic connectors and wires?!
> 
> Not quite up there with the LED DRL's or the CF Car Mats, but on the list of 'GTR Tax' products for me. :bawling: The fact that you reckon £111 is a good price shows that we're pretty accepting of getting bent over!


I agree with you on the LEDs and CF car mats, but in general the cost of a product is determined by more than just the cost of the materials used to make it you know...


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> I agree with you on the LEDs and CF car mats, but in general the cost of a product is determined by more than just the cost of the materials used to make it you know...


If you read the post of mine you quoted, i did allude to the development costs for a small market. Although saying that, what development costs would there really be for the MCR kit? Time?

It's a bit like in my industry. Pressure mats are sold for £40-200! You can buy the 2 bits to put together in Maplins (not even wholesale) for about £10, and do it yourself. As it's my business, i know what i prefer to do, but lots of managers of the big corporates happily spend £200 on the same item, because they don't know better and some don't care. 

I reckon there's an opportunity for someone to put the bits together in the UK (or outsource to China), price them more reasonably and ship them out in decent numbers to make the process worthwhile. They'll soon become as ubiquitous as Blacklines on E90 BMW's.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

RightKerfuffle said:


> Hi David
> 
> Looking at the detail : http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/125861-mcr-4-tail-light-harness-kit-111-a.html
> 
> ...


Can't believe you think thats a good deal, you still need to buy the unit part of their kit as well which makes most expensive of the lot !


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> Can't believe you think thats a good deal, you still need to buy the unit part of their kit as well which makes most expensive of the lot !


Now that makes sense!! I was wondering why Zele and the unit you've developed needed a control unit. But i guess the key is in reading "harness". Doh!

Ta for the clarification Ben.

PS - any idea about a 4 light / 4 brake light kit? Is it possible / in the pipeline?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Looks like the GT-R used in the article on Abu Dhabi's F1 circuit in Top Gear magazine this month has had a kit fitted. Check out the pic on page 131.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

ok good news the looms finally arrived to us 

Light Kits will be available to go out as of monday 

Thanks for everyone's patience and understanding & supporting a Brit


Please shoot your orders to sales [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

just checking hope there's no one i've forgot to get back to on this thread ? (except Dave Y, away at ring)

Thanks for everyone's patience much appreciated.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Just a shame it's not a $ brake light kit as well as a 4 light kit !!! or can someone do that ?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Steve said:


> Just a shame it's not a $ brake light kit as well as a 4 light kit !!! or can someone do that ?


it is a 4 light kit + brake light kit

assuming you mean 4 brake lights. its not as easy or cost/labour effective


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Hi Ben

Yes, I am looking for a 4 brake light kit and a 4 light kit as opposed to the Zele kit which only puts the 4 lghts on uner side light and light conditions instead of 2. It would be nice to have all 4 BRAKE ights on when breaking as it looks so f'in great !


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

I hope you didn't rely on Royal Mail to get them to customers Ben! :runaway:

Quite a few of the Euro boys had a 4 light kit fitted and of course Kislik's is a US import so lights up all 4 anyway.

Must say, it does look far better.

My front LEDs do a great job of clearing traffic out of my way on the autobahns too (or was that my 100km/h closing speed?  )!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Only a 100km/h ???

Who wrapping your car David ? See I told you grey is boring !! LOL


----------



## rymoss (Oct 23, 2009)

*gtc light kit*

hi mate how do i go about ordering one of the light ?? could you call me about it on 07854804353

cheers ryan


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Hi Gang,

The GTC light kits are now back in stock, made in the UK and now with new improved price of 120 pounds (inc vat) delivered

hit up our sales team now [email protected] 


cheers

ben


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> Can't believe you think thats a good deal, you still need to buy the unit part of their kit as well which makes most expensive of the lot !


I know this was posted ages ago, but I wanted to correct this statement, the MCR kit DOES contain all that is needed to light up all 4 lights as in the MCR thread.


----------

